# ipad et vidéoprojecteur



## Fraff (26 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterai utiliser mon ipad en classe pour vidéoprojeter mes cours ou keynote.
Ma salle est équipé d'un vidéo et d'une prise ethernet réseau.
Ma question est comment faire car je n'ai pas de wifi ? J'ai cherché et donc trouvé la borne airport express.
Ma question est : si j'utilise la borne airport je vais créer une liaison wifi entre la borne, ipad et vidéo (équipé bien sur avec appletv) mais est-ce que j'aurais aussi internet sur mon ipad ? en effet mes docs sont sur dropbox et donc j'ai besoin d'une connection internet.

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juin 2013)

Si ta salle n'est pas équipée d'une box, tu ne pourras pas aller sur internet.
La seule solution serait de faire un partage de connexion avec un smartphone qui serait relié en wifi avec ton iPad et qui utiliserait la 3G pour se connecter sur Dropbox.
Si non, il ne te reste plus qu'à rapatrier les docs et vidéos de Dropbox sur ton iPad (lors d'une configuration avec Box) avant d'aller en salle.


----------



## Fraff (26 Juin 2013)

Merci de ta réponse.
Cela signifie que l'airport express crée en wifi local mais que l'on ne peut pas accéder à internet ?


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juin 2013)

Pour accéder à internet il faut une Box, une ligne téléphonique et *un fournisseur d&#8217;accès*; ou bien un idevice, une connexion 3G...Et *un fournisseur d'accès* !
Fournisseur d'accès = FAI


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Juin 2013)

Le réseau éthernet de ta salle te donne-t-il accès à internet (peut importé comment) ?
Si oui, en principe, en branchant ta borne Wifi dessus avec un câble ethernet, tu devrais avoir accès à internet.


----------



## Fraff (27 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
bien sur le cable ethernet relié au reseau est relié à internet (!), c'est une connexion internet par ethernet pour tout le lycée. Donc à l'aide de l'airport express je relie mon cable ethernet sur le réseau j'ai donc internet sur mon ipad. Puis je branche mon apple tv sur le vidéo, je peux donc faire de la recopie vidéo vers le projecteur.
Ma dernière question est : est-ce rapide car je change de salle souvent donc je ne voudrais pas avoir à entrer des codes ou des paramètres qui me prendrait trop de temps.
Merci de votre car le matériel étant assez cher je ne voudrais pas me tromper.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Juin 2013)

Oui, oui, c'est simple et rapide.
J'utilise ce système à l'hôpital, à peu près dans le même contexte.


----------

